# Prayer request for family



## Afterthought (Aug 4, 2010)

Well, it finally happened. I made an innocent comment about God speaking through His Word nowadays, my mom misunderstood what I was saying, confronted me, and a whole long discussion ensued concerning determining God's will, how God speaks nowadays, and all that stuff between my mom, one of my brothers, me, and even my dad for a little while. For those of you who do not know what I'm talking about and need some background information, see this thread: http://www.puritanboard.com/f62/hearing-god-meditation-61934/

Eventually we somehow got to the subject of the listening prayer. One of the arguments I had anticipated came up ("Be still and know that I am God"), but I was unable to convince all of them whether I was correct. However, what I did say convinced at least one of my brothers to search the Scriptures to see what it actually says on prayer. To get a head start, he asked my dad if there were any verses which showed the listening prayer or prayer as I was talking about it (i.e. a petition, laying out of our desires before God, etc.), but my dad merely replied that Christians have a broad spectrum of views on this issue ranging from borderline eastern mysticism to hearing God from reading the Bible alone and from only exactly what the Bible says (i.e., God does not speak through His Word by recalling, meditation, or preaching but only precisely what is written down). He also said that though he is not on either side and is somewhere in the middle, he is not sure where he falls concerning this issue. It's odd though since something my dad wrote about Christian meditation is something I--and I'm sure the majority at this forum--agree with.

I know that I don't have enough posts quite yet for the prayer forum, and I know that I am still new around here, but I'm posting this here because I'm desperate. Please pray for my family and me to be guided into the truth on this--even if it turns out that I and a bunch of us on here are wrong. Especially please pray for my brother as he searches the Scriptures and for my dad to get a firm, Biblical understanding on this topic if he has not arrived there yet. However, if this is a breach of Biblical submission to my dad, please rebuke me, and I apologize for it.

Thank you to anyone who helps.


----------



## Steve Curtis (Aug 4, 2010)

There is no working link to an earlier thread, so I don't know the history of your dilemma. However, based upon what you are writing in this thread, I will be praying that you and your family will come together to consider what God's Word says about how we are to "hear" Him. There are lots of conflicting views about that these days, but I would encourage you to become even better acquainted with the orthodox view on this point so that you can help your family members to sort out what is biblical from all of the mystical fluff that permeates the evangelical scene.


----------



## dudley (Aug 4, 2010)

I am praying for your family, you and your requests.


----------

